# ABT's and moink balls



## tyotrain (Jan 2, 2012)

Took a few pics of finger food I smoked up on new years.





















Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great!

Wish I was at your party!


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 2, 2012)

Al if you are ever upstate new York u are always welcome. 


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks buddy! You never know!


----------



## venture (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2012)

They look GREAT, well done


----------

